# Spouse Visa Relationship Letter



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,
Been searching the forum and found a great post on the amount of info needed and the general format of the relationship letter...

But struggling on the opening paragraph! - do you go straight into it? a brief paragraph introducing?... can someone who has done the letter please give me an example ppplllleeeaaseee


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

let it be natural, start with why u think he/she is the one. or u can start with how u met him.


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

It's best to start with how you met - all you really need to do is tell the story of your relationship like as if you were explaining to your best mate, or someone down the pub, how you first met. You really cannot go wrong; the more information you include (about significant events in your relationship, about holidays, about when you first met each other's families etc) the better. And don't forget to include dates, place names and people's names. 

Best of luck


----------



## castleofnew (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah just be natural with it, 
I downloaded the stat dec format from the australian gov website adjusted it a bit and then went from there.

So I started it with How we met - dates, and places, when we decided to become more comitted - moving in, how we supported each other finacially etc... we lived in a few different places so i listed those, when I we met each others families - talked about holidays etc...
how we support each other emotionally and what our plans for the future are.

Mine was quite long my partners was quite short - we just made sure that we discussed similar things and got the dates and stuff right but also added some points of our own.

good luck


----------



## DCHILL (Mar 24, 2009)

*Relationship Letter*



Pooks said:


> Hi,
> Been searching the forum and found a great post on the amount of info needed and the general format of the relationship letter...
> 
> But struggling on the opening paragraph! - do you go straight into it? a brief paragraph introducing?... can someone who has done the letter please give me an example ppplllleeeaaseee




Hi Pooks i am going to be looking at going through the same process can you tell me where on the forum you found this great post ref the relationship letter 

Would be a great help

Thanks

D


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

Heya,

here is the link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/20652-australian-spouse-visa.html

its the post by megera about half way down!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am a bit curious, Spouse Visa Relationship letter is required for all 175 Applicants or only applicants married to Australian nationals?

Regards,


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am a bit curious, Spouse Visa Relationship letter is required for all 175 Applicants or only applicants married to Australian nationals?
> 
> Regards,


As far as i know... the 175 is a spouse visa and the Spouse visa would only be applicable for someone who is marrying an australian national.. and therfore you would have to carry out all the normal procedures (releationship letter etc..)


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Thanks for explaining.


Sorry - i mean sub class 309 - spouse visa is where you are married to / plannning to, marry an australian citizen and therefore a relationship letter is part of the application.

A subclass 100 (working visa?) wouldn't require one as its not based on your relationship..

i think....


----------

